# REVISED Awesome Contest - Sign Up Here!



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

*REVISED - Awesome Contest - Sign Up Here!*

OK, this is a FANTASTIC Opportunity! This will be a "special" prediction game for Supporting Members ONLY! 

Place your predictions below for Friday's Game. The Winner will received two 200 level seats for the 12/3 Blazers' game and a pass to MEET Zach Randolph POST GAME!!!!!!

If you are not a supporting member, please become one today! Send me a PM if you have any questions!

Place your predictions below and check back Saturday to find out who won the tickets and the pass to meet Z-Bo post game on 12/3. The 200 level seats are AWESOME!!!!

Many thanks to Blazers.com for continuing to support this site. Please be sure to log on to Blazers.com on a regular basis! Thanks!

REVISED - In the spirt of Thanksgiving, etc., we have decided to open the contest to ANYONE.... So even if you are NOT a supporting member you can win!!!!


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

I'll start the ball rollin!

Nets: 88
Portland: 92

crap, I got class that night...

I could always leave early, if I beat the odds against me...


----------



## RoseCity (Sep 27, 2002)




----------



## bfan1 (Mar 5, 2003)

Blazers 94
Nets 89


----------



## mook (Dec 31, 2002)

Nets: 87
Portland: 92


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

Nets 92
Blazers 87


----------



## ABM (Dec 30, 2002)

Blazers 103

Nets 96


----------



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

In the spirt of Thanksgiving, etc., we have decided to open the contest to ANYONE.... So even if you are NOT a supporting member you can win!!!!


----------



## Sheed30 (Apr 3, 2003)

Blazers - 88

Nets - 80


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

This is great Gym Rat, you have out done yourself with this contest. :yes:


Portland Trailblazers 86
New Jersey Nets 83


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

Blazers 94
Nets 89


----------



## Stallion (Apr 23, 2003)

blazers 90
nets 86


----------



## jwhoops11 (Nov 26, 2003)

So, when you say anyone...

Did you mean, even people who post for the dark side?

New Jersey: 89

Portland: 84

(Please....Pretty Please...I'll renounce my ESPN memebership):angel:


----------



## trifecta (Oct 10, 2002)

Blazers:104
Nets: 88

I really have no desire to meet Zach so when I win, I'll give that to whoever PMs me first!

:laugh:


----------



## ProudBFan (Apr 29, 2003)

Blazers 87
Nets 94

But I'd LOVE to be pleasantly surprised!

Thanks for opening this up for everyone, Gym_Rat (and everyone else involved in putting it together), and thanks for the invite!

PBF


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Blazers- 91
Nets- 88


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

Nets 89
Blazers 84


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

Nets 93
Blazers 77


----------



## FB (Dec 31, 2002)

NJ 93
PDX 90

I hope I'm right but I hope I'm wrong...


----------



## Discovery69 (Nov 7, 2002)

Nets 85
Blazers 79

We get to see a future Blazer..... Martin


----------



## Beaverton (Apr 17, 2003)

Blazers 93
Nets 106


----------



## sabas4mvp (Sep 23, 2002)

Blazers:103
Nets:94



I wanna meet ZBO!


----------



## handclap problematic (Nov 6, 2003)

Hello, Prunetang here. Can I do this, I am a member of this board and the espn board. I dont really post much here because it sometimes doesnt work for me...... ok I will stop making excuses.... 
by the way this is bigrugo2525 on the espn board.

Blazers- 87
Nets- 91



Prunetang


----------



## Crazy Fan From Idaho (Dec 31, 2002)

In the highly unlikely event that I win, Sabas4MVP gets my tickets and pass to see Z-Bo.

Nets 89
Blazers 85


----------



## gambitnut (Jan 4, 2003)

Blazers 97
Nets 95

Does this count for ProudBfFan's contest as well?


----------



## 2PacFan4Life (Aug 4, 2003)

Blazers-84
Nets-79


----------



## RetroDreams (Jun 9, 2002)

As an admin and owner of this site, I just wanted to chime in and thank Mary and the Blazer basketball organization for their continued support in helping grow the best Blazer community on the Internet.

Congrats and good luck to everyone... Just remember who brings you cool contests and giveaways and... oh yeah, tell a friend about us. Win A Team Jersey Supporting Membership Drives coming soon!


----------



## ripct (Dec 31, 2002)

NJ 97
Por 84


----------



## barfo (Jan 2, 2003)

Portland 101
NJ 98

Since I'll be out of the country Dec. 3, if I win somebody else wins instead.

barfo


----------



## Draco (Jun 28, 2003)

Blazers 89
Nets 85


----------



## loyalty4life (Sep 17, 2002)

Blazers 82
Nets 94


----------



## Scout226 (Sep 17, 2003)

Blazers 96
Nets 91


----------



## gambitnut (Jan 4, 2003)

It says that that was changed in the spirit of thankgiving.


----------



## ABM (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>gambitnut</b>!
> It says that that was changed in the spirit of thankgiving.


Yep. Probably while you were psoting this, i had went back and actually read that Gym Rat opened it up. Way to go, Gym Rat! :clap:

So, then........ Predict On, Garth!!


----------



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

Blazers 91
Nets 87


----------



## Bwatcher (Dec 31, 2002)

Nets - 88

Blazers - 95


----------



## SeattleBlazerfan (Nov 28, 2003)

NJ 84

PDX 76:upset: 

just because this team other than ZR have shown me nothing
Damn we lost to the Sonics for crying out loud

BlazerNation
:allhail:


----------



## Helios (Nov 5, 2003)

Blazers - 88
Nets - 84


----------



## 4-For-Snapper (Jan 1, 2003)

Blazers 89
Nets 94


----------



## BlazerFanFoLife (Jul 17, 2003)

Blazers 101 
Nets 93


----------



## brewmaster (Dec 31, 2002)

Blazers 93
Nets 73


----------



## AL9045 (Nov 27, 2003)

Blazers 97
Nets 83


----------



## yakbladder (Sep 13, 2003)

*Prediction - Woot!*

Nets 96
Blazers 88

Using my incredible "last place" technology that I developed on the ESPN board, I declare this score to be a lock.

yakbladder


----------



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

Game ON....


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

since I'm no good figuring out who wins..what happens if said winner is unable to go to the game (due to their location or what not)?


----------



## sabas4mvp (Sep 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Hap</b>!
> since I'm no good figuring out who wins..what happens if said winner is unable to go to the game (due to their location or what not)?


Just give them to me....



PLEASE!


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

Man, I hate Portland and New Jersey right now!

I picked the game as 96 to 93 Portland, but with the way that they have been playing I dropped it to 86 to 83 Portland!


WHY WHY WHY WHY WHY!!!!!!! :whatever:


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Scout226</b>!
> Blazers 96
> Nets 91


Unofficial I think this is the winner. Looks like it to me by just glancing.

Why did you change my answer! Aghhhh!!!!!! :no:


----------



## BlazerFanFoLife (Jul 17, 2003)

is it if u got the score right and then the difference in points or just difference in points? Like i guessed teh 93 but i was 4 off for the blazers score? or is it straight up score difference


----------



## Scout226 (Sep 17, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>gambitnut</b>!
> Blazers 97
> Nets 95
> 
> Does this count for ProudBfFan's contest as well?




I think this is the winner folks.. :clap: 

And I went to bed thinking I had won..  Congrats Gambitnut!.. I was close, but yet so far.. 

Scout


----------



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

It is official folks - Gambitnut is the WINNER! Please send me a PM to discuss getting the tickets and pass to you! 

CONGRATS! Are you a Z-bo fan? Take pics and post them for us to see!!!


----------



## gambitnut (Jan 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Gym Rat</b>!
> It is official folks - Gambitnut is the WINNER! Please send me a PM to discuss getting the tickets and pass to you!
> 
> CONGRATS! Are you a Z-bo fan? Take pics and post them for us to see!!!


Yes, I am a Z-bo fan and I will take pictures and post them here ASAP!!

Thanks Gym Rat and everyone else who put this contest on!


----------



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

Be sure to THANK Mary at blazers.com for the tickets!


----------



## Storyteller (Dec 31, 2002)

Congrats, *gamibtnut*!

Be sure to let Z-Bo know how much we all appreciate his intensity on the court!


----------



## gambitnut (Jan 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>So Cal Blazer Fan</b>!
> Congrats, *gamibtnut*!
> 
> Be sure to let Z-Bo know how much we all appreciate his intensity on the court!


I will! Does anyone have any questions they would like me to try to ask him?


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>gambitnut</b>!
> 
> 
> I will! Does anyone have any questions they would like me to try to ask him?


"say, can you give Hap 50,000 dollars? He'll be your biggest fan for the rest of your life, and take the blame for any stupid thing you do for the next 3 years...morally speaking, not legally of course"


----------



## gambitnut (Jan 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Hap</b>!
> 
> 
> "say, can you give Hap 50,000 dollars? He'll be your biggest fan for the rest of your life, and take the blame for any stupid thing you do for the next 3 years...morally speaking, not legally of course"


:rofl:


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

Congrats Gambitnut.... way to go!

So far I am just stinking at this prediction game this year. I thought with NJ on a series win streak against us, Portland being in a 2 game loosing streak, and some of our players out or being disciplined, we would loose....... but nooooooooooooooo! They had to come out and play a good game with 2 starters out. Man oh Man are we ever a Jeckyl and Hyde team!

But I am glad we won none the less! :clap:


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Congrats Gamibtnut! Tell Zach I said hi when you see him


----------



## gambitnut (Jan 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Trader Bob</b>!
> Congrats Gambitnut.... way to go!
> 
> So far I am just stinking at this prediction game this year. I thought with NJ on a series win streak against us, Portland being in a 2 game loosing streak, and some of our players out or being disciplined, we would loose....... but nooooooooooooooo! They had to come out and play a good game with 2 starters out. Man oh Man are we ever a Jeckyl and Hyde team!
> ...


Thanks everyone! I know what you mean about this team, They are impossible to figure out! I think this was the first time I was anywhere close all year.


----------



## gambitnut (Jan 4, 2003)

My stepfather and I were planning on eating dinner at Cucina! Cucina! before the game, anyone want to join us?


----------



## RoseCity (Sep 27, 2002)

Congrats Gambitnut!! 

Keep me in mind if you decide you can't go.


----------



## gambitnut (Jan 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>RoseCity</b>!
> Congrats Gambitnut!!
> 
> Keep me in mind if you decide you can't go.


With the chance to meet Z-BO, I think it is safe to say that I will find a way to go, I'm not doing anything else that night.


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

Excellent, enjoy the game *gambitnut *. Like Gym Rat said take some photos and post them for the rest of us.


----------



## gambitnut (Jan 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>gambitnut</b>!
> My stepfather and I were planning on eating dinner at Cucina! Cucina! before the game, anyone want to join us?


We will probably need to know if anyone wants to come by tomorrow night so we can reserve our table(s) Tuesday morning.


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

So if Randolph gets put on the shelf, what happen with *gambitnut*? Does he still get to meet Randolph or will Randolph even be allowed into the Garden on Wednesday night?

How does gambitnut feel about the whole thing? 

Cheated?


----------



## gambitnut (Jan 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>HOWIE</b>!
> So if Randolph gets put on the shelf, what happen with *gambitnut*? Does he still get to meet Randolph or will Randolph even be allowed into the Garden on Wednesday night?
> 
> How does gambitnut feel about the whole thing?
> ...


The way I see it, there are five ways they could resolve this. They could have us meet him in jail like I was joking about (I don't really expect them to do that!) or cancel the whole promotion (I hope they dont do that!).

They would also carry on as planned, change the player or change the game. I would be happy with the first two of those and the third one as well as long as they switch the tickets and passes if asked.


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>gambitnut</b>!
> 
> 
> The way I see it, there are five ways they could resolve this. They could have us meet him in jail like I was joking about (I don't really expect them to do that!) or cancel the whole promotion (I hope they dont do that!).
> ...


I was sorry to hear that the whole thing happen. First I thought about my fantasy team, then my thoughts moved to you on your special night. I think that Randolph is going to still be there and there shouldn't be any hitch in your special night, if there is it really would be ashame.


----------



## gambitnut (Jan 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>HOWIE</b>!
> 
> 
> I was sorry to hear that the whole thing happen. First I thought about my fantasy team, then my thoughts moved to you on your special night. I think that Randolph is going to still be there and there shouldn't be any hitch in your special night, if there is it really would be ashame.


I just got an e-mail from Sara Freeman of the Blazers saying that the meeting will go on and if Zach isn't available they will bring us Jeff McInnis, Dale Davis or Qyntel Woods to meet instead.


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>gambitnut</b>!
> 
> 
> I just got an e-mail from Sara Freeman of the Blazers saying that the meeting will go on and if Zach isn't available they will bring us Jeff McInnis, Dale Davis or Qyntel Woods to meet instead.


Excellent, I hope things workout and you still meet with Zach! Have fun!


----------



## RoseCity (Sep 27, 2002)

Zach will be starting tonight, F.Y.I.


----------

